# sweet dreams my little Angel



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

i am numb but heartbroken at the same time. said goodbye to my sweetie pie about an hour ago. the vet came to the house to help her pass peacefully.
i adopted her Feb 2012. she was 10 1/2, front declawed, didn't like other cats, was slightly matted, had bits of poop caked on her butt, runny eyes, runny nose - but i fell in love with her at first love bite.:heart
she purred and licked me and comforted me as i had just lost my first kitty the day before. i couldn't stand the feeling of the hole in my heart if i went home to an empty house so that's how i met Angel. she knew - i know she did - she could sense i needed to have my heart healed and she did it. she waited 2 1/2 years at the shelter for me to show up. i cherish every moment i had with her.

she developed kidney disease 4 years ago. was stable for a good long time, but last month her kidneys finally had given her their all. for almost a month i tried different meds and treatments and she responded well for a while, but her back legs were getting weaker each day. she finally let me know she was ready to be freed. in the last few days she climbed up into bed to lie with me all night and cuddle and purr. i would watch her contemplate and pace in front of the little steps i'd made for her getting up the courage and energy to hop up. she'd slip along the way, but she made it, proving how tough she was. but last night she couldn't even step up 4 inches and stayed on the floor at the foot of the bed. and today her appetite definitely had waned. once her appetite started to go, i decided it was time. she deserved to go out peacefully and with dignity (i spread peepads all over the bed for her and she found the one corner where she didn't have to sit on them. peepads! what an insult!) and still looking like a queen.

Angel, you will always always be in my heart. my sweet little girl. i love you.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Aaaw, sweet kitty, she was indeed an angel. She knew how much you loved her and returned it to you. Run free at the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

My thoughts are with you its sooooo hard when we lose our furry family members.. xx


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss and your special relationship with Angel. I get tears every time I read of our loved ones passing and it brings back the hurt of all of mine. She had a lot to be grateful for that you rescued her from the shelter and gave her a loving home in her final years.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

thank you all for the loving thoughts and kind words. they help me smile more and more when i think of Angel. I am so grateful for this wonderful forum of animal lovers.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so, so sorry.  I know you knew it was coming, but being mentally prepared can't ever prepare you emotionally for the loss. You helped each other to heal: you from the loss of your previous kitty, and Angel from the 2 1/2 years she spent at the shelter, waiting for the perfect human to take her home. What a little trooper she was, right to the end, and what a gorgeous girl. 

Sending hugs and much, much sympathy.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Maggie, I'm so, so very sorry to hear about Angel.  I knew it was coming but my stomach dropped when I read the thread on the forum. That poor baby was declawed and dumped in a shelter when she was an older adult. I can't imagine how hopeless she was when she sat in the shelter for those 2+ years... and then you came along and turned her entire life around. If it wasn't for your exceptional care and love she wouldn't have made it 4 years with her kidney disease. But thanks to you she got to live out her last few years knowing nothing but love and happiness up until the very end. <3 

Sending lots of hugs from me and my three kitties.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you, too, to Spirite, Mandy and Ellie! You are all so wonderful. rcat
Inside, I feel Angel is telling me she is getting settled in at the Rainbow Bridge and when she is ready, she will lead me to the kitty she has chosen for me. I still cuddle at night with the little cat pillow she lay on in her last few days to comfort me in the meantime.


XOXO to you all!


----------

